# Preferred Carry Rig?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

For my PT-92 I have a Galco Miami Classic style shoulder holster system with the spare magazine holders on the off side. I really like this setup, but it's not really set up for summer.

I bought a PT145 that had a SOB holster with it. I didn't think I would care for it too much, until I tried it and decided that I really did like it. Currently that's what I have for my 1911, and it's not a problem at all, even with the compensator.

Since open carry is legal in KY this works for me. It's legal if I don't conceal it, and it's still legal if I happen to wear a coat.

What do you prefer, and for what gun?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I carry a Ruger KP97DC in a IWB holster. Wear loose shirt with tail outside pants. Us old people don't have to worry if we look a little slouchy.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Alessi IWB, 4" alloy frame 1911 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Kirkpatrick OWB TSS right hip.3" kimber ultra(for now:mrgreen: )


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

HK USPc .45 in an Alessi CQC/s


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with P97. I use a Galco IWB for SP101.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glock 26 or Kahr K9 in Galco Royal Guard IWB, Instructor's Belt, single spare magazine. KelTec P3AT in pocket as BUG.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Milt Sparks VMII / Kimber Pro CDP


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Comp-Tac Pro, IWB Walther P99

http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am in the process of changing over from my SP-101/.357 to my PD/.45. It felt real strange the frist few hours that I had it on, but now I think I am going to go with the 1911. It weighs a little more but it sets better. Ater 45yrs I am packing a automatic. (Who'd Thunk That) Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I am in the process of changing over from my SP-101/.357 to my PD/.45. It felt real strange the frist few hours that I had it on, but now I think I am going to go with the 1911. It weighs a little more but it sets better. Ater 45yrs I am packing a automatic. (Who'd Thunk That) Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


Congratulations!!! I have both revolvers and auto's. I like packing a medium size auto better than a revolver. I've gotten so used to carrying the Ruger kp97 that I don't notice it most of the time.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

either a Serpa paddleback or I.W.B. for a 5" double eagle


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I have two for my Sig P226, one is a shoulder holster and one is an IWB. I like them both, but they both have a downside. It's tough sitting with such a big gun in my pants if it isn't in just the right spot. And the shoulder rig gets a little heavy after a few hours. 

My Bersa... I have an ankle holster which is comfortable but I'm not fond of them because I think it too hard to get to fast. But my IWB holster for it stinks. None really work. It jabs you hard no matter how you carry it or where in your pants.

So my favorite is my shoulder rig.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Alessi IWB, 4" alloy frame 1911 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Got any pics of the Alessi IWB???


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I seem to rotate my carry guns, currently going back to carrying my Baby Eagle semi-compact, that and my M&P, XD-SC, and a p64. All have an IWB and I have an OWB for all but the baby eagle. A DeSantis thumbreak scabbared for the M&P and the XD and a cheap JBP OWB for the the p64. I also have an ankle holster for the p64, a nylon shoulder holster, and a holster that looks like a daily planner that will fit any of them. I even have a fanny pack holster that was a gift, but I can't bring myself to wear it.


----------

